

Building Scalable Web Applications with Google App Engine [video + slides] - timr
http://sites.google.com/site/io/building-scalable-web-applications-with-google-app-engine

======
lecha
So why do startups adopt AWS (S3/EC2/SQS) in droves while still only kicking
tires on App Engine? Is it a fear of lock-in?

~~~
patio11
Relatively few startups need scaling all across the stack. For instance, some
portion of folks who sell downloadable software have bandwidth issues but
largely uncomplicated websites.

For those folks, you can recommend S3 and tell them "This will cost you
essentially nothing, it will fix your problem, and integration into your
existing site will take ten minutes if you type slowly."

What is the migration path from a successful business to the App Engine?

Step 1: Learn to write Python.

Step 2: Forget everything you've ever learned about databases.

Step 3: Get a cup of coffee. You're not anywhere close to done.

~~~
wmf
Step 4: Discover that you need a feature that's impossible on App Engine and
give up.

~~~
lecha
Granted, those who just need storage (and CDN) there's no point of using an
application platform. But with so many startups using EC2 it is clear the
service solves a real need for them.

I agree with both of you - it is both the flexibility of EC2 and inflexibility
of App Engine that makes a difference.

